# What to do?



## King Wataba (Jun 15, 2011)

So I ordered one of these things and should have it by mid week. My question is what can we do with it. I was disappointed with the lack of netflix. What is everyone else doing with theirs till touchdroid starts testing?

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

"King Wataba said:


> So I ordered one of these things and should have it by mid week. My question is what can we do with it. I was disappointed with the lack of netflix. What is everyone else doing with theirs till touchdroid starts testing?
> 
> Sent from my CM7 DROIDX


Use webos....I heard u can overclock it to 1.7

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

The touchpad has plenty of decent basic apps. Try using those. Otherwise its a great sofa browser lol

Sent from my CM7 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## King Wataba (Jun 15, 2011)

Favorite apps?

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Wait for android and hopefully get some netflix love? I think that would be cool.
I'm probably going to use it for web browsing as well as a music player on long trips so my phone isn't tied up.


----------



## tdbone1 (Aug 22, 2011)

even "when" android does come you are going to realize fast that its a neutered device.

most smart phones can do what it can do already.

dont waste your time with it....it dont have gps or tv-out and only one micro-usb port


----------



## jruweaver (Jul 6, 2011)

"tdbone1 said:


> even "when" android does come you are going to realize fast that its a neutered device.
> 
> most smart phones can do what it can do already.
> 
> dont waste your time with it....it dont have gps or tv-out and only one micro-usb port


I thought it had GPS....


----------



## tdbone1 (Aug 22, 2011)

jruweaver said:


> I thought it had GPS....


Negative!
most people do.
alot of these devices without 3g/4g do NOT have standalone GPS!
people are going to be let down really fast.


----------



## JasonOT (Aug 22, 2011)

tdbone1 said:


> even "when" android does come you are going to realize fast that its a neutered device.
> 
> most smart phones can do what it can do already.
> 
> dont waste your time with it....it dont have gps or tv-out and only one micro-usb port





tdbone1 said:


> Negative!
> most people do.
> alot of these devices without 3g/4g do NOT have standalone GPS!
> people are going to be let down really fast.


Aside from the lack of TV out (and really, who cares? I already have a PS3, 360, WDTV, and DirecTV) it's no more neutered than any other recent wifi tablet.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

GPS isn't a dealbreaker, that's what your phone is for.


----------



## tdbone1 (Aug 22, 2011)

if you already have a good smart phone...you would know what im talking about.

my droid-x has it all and its not even close to the newest technology out.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

tdbone1 said:


> if you already have a good smart phone...you would know what im talking about.
> 
> my droid-x has it all and its not even close to the newest technology out.


Except for the 10" screen!


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

What good is GPS going to do for you when you don't have a data connection to get maps? Besides, I already have a BT GPS puck if I ever do need it.

I'm looking forward to couch surfing, playing Angry Birds, and watching movies on the plane/in the car. As stated above, I already have multiple content-streaming devices connected to my tv. The lack of a tv-out doesn't bother me.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

tdbone1 said:


> even "when" android does come you are going to realize fast that its a neutered device.
> 
> most smart phones can do what it can do already.
> 
> dont waste your time with it....it dont have gps or tv-out and only one micro-usb port


for $99, I'll take the extra screen realastate even if my phone can do everything it can. The dual core processor looks nice too. As for GPS, you'll be able to use that when android gets ported by using the GPS receiver in your phone via bluetooth.


----------



## Neejay (Jun 27, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> for $99, I'll take the extra screen realastate even if my phone can do everything it can. The dual core processor looks nice too. As for GPS, you'll be able to use that when android gets ported by using the *GPS receiver in your phone via bluetooth*.


hmm...haven't heard of this. Time for research!


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Scooter70 said:


> I'm looking forward to couch surfing, playing Angry Birds, and watching movies on the plane/in the car. As stated above, I already have multiple content-streaming devices connected to my tv. The lack of a tv-out doesn't bother me.


Same here. My small screen sucks for watching stuff. The bigger will be great for that kinda stuff

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## Deyez (Jun 9, 2011)

tdbone1 said:


> it dont have gps or tv-out


People really connect their phones to their TV? For what? I must be missing out on something. I cannot think of any reason why I would even want to.


----------



## SteveGoble (Aug 22, 2011)

The FaceBook integration is great. E-mail sets up REAL easy and most HP printers. The TP found my C6180 PhotoSmart and set it up without asking me one question. I sit in the morning and watch the photo slide show while I am making my coffee. I read the USA Today / Wall Street journal while I sip it down and respond to all my e-mails printing out the ones I need to reference for the day. G+ runs well but would love to see integration like the FB. I would like a NOOK app. I just don't do Kindle. I would also like a nice free RDP app. The other thing to do is Simple Bible Pro... great program fo gettin' yo religion on!

I recommend getting PreWare working and adding the additional tabs for your organization of apps.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya i totally want this thing..hopeing that android gets ported. but if not...i wouldnt mind just having it as a couch browser/on the go browser. GPS issue isnt really an issue to me...as i would just use my phone anyways.


----------



## tdbone1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Scooter70 said:


> What good is GPS going to do for you when you don't have a data connection to get maps? Besides, I already have a BT GPS puck if I ever do need it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to couch surfing, playing Angry Birds, and watching movies on the plane/in the car. As stated above, I already have multiple content-streaming devices connected to my tv. The lack of a tv-out doesn't bother me.


you probably dont know google maps has a cache setting.
it lets you download google maps in 10square mile files.
pretty big areas....when you need another area you just load that file up
works great with NO connection at all....but you need GPS to see where you are at on that map


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Overclock to 1.7
http://www.infogenra.com/how-to-overclock-your-hp-touchpad.html


----------

